# Rhythmic popping noise over toslink



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Last night I watched a recorded show with audio over toslink for the first time since grabbing 224. Every 5 seconds, there was a "pop" in the audio. Pausing, skipping forward/backward, stopping/restarting seemed to have no effect once normal playback resumed: the pop never went away. Live TV over toslink did not exhibit this behavior, and neither did the audio over RCA when watching a recorded show.

I didn't feel like experimenting last night, so I don't know if it happens in every case. I do remember that another show was recording at the same time I noticed this problem.

Has anyone else seen similar behavior?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Not sure if it is the same POP you get but I get it every time I turn on my 942 and it is only connected to the TV via RCA jacks


----------



## primo (Apr 29, 2005)

I also use Toslink cables but have not heard the "popping" sound you mention. Have you tried swapping out the cables yet?


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

primo said:


> I also use Toslink cables but have not heard the "popping" sound you mention. Have you tried swapping out the cables yet?


No, because it was only happening on playing back a recording. Live TV didn't exhibit the behavior.


----------



## primo (Apr 29, 2005)

Hmmm... ok, did it happen on recordings from other channels too or just one? HD or SD?


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

primo said:


> Hmmm... ok, did it happen on recordings from other channels too or just one? HD or SD?


The two channels that I tried were both SD. I'll try some more testing this weekend. Last night I just felt like watching a movie, so I don't have a ton of data.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

A soft reboot made the popping noise when watching pre-recorded SD events (never happened on pre-recorded HD events) go away. I haven't seen it again since the reboot.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Once again, a reboot saves the day..... I've been doing hard reboots when I go to bed at night to flush out any anomalies and it has been behaving a little better since I started doing this............


----------



## dparker (May 11, 2005)

I had this problem and I think I narrowed the cause down to playing back a DD5.1 using tuner 2 and not tuner 1. It seems that only tuner 1 can support DD5.1. I noticed this because my receiver lights up the discrete channels that are being used.


----------

